# New tourist visa rules??



## Gounie

This has been posted on the Facebook page of the Consulat d'Egypte a Paris:

https://www.facebook.com/permalink....295541&id=151371501623212&fref=nf&pnref=story

Nouvelle réglementation en matière de visas

A dater du 15 mai 2015, nous vous prions de noter que toute personne désirant se rendre en Egypte devra obtenir son visa avant le départ.

Cette réglementation s’applique à toutes les nationalités, aucun visa ne pourra être obtenu à l’arrivée en Egypte.
New regulations on visas

A date from the 15 may 2015, please note that any person wishing to Go in egypt will have to get his visa before departure.

This regulation applies to all nationalities, no visas can be obtained at the arrival In egypt.


----------



## hurghadapat

Gounie said:


> This has been posted on the Facebook page of the Consulat d'Egypte a Paris:
> 
> https://www.facebook.com/permalink....295541&id=151371501623212&fref=nf&pnref=story
> 
> Nouvelle réglementation en matière de visas
> 
> A dater du 15 mai 2015, nous vous prions de noter que toute personne désirant se rendre en Egypte devra obtenir son visa avant le départ.
> 
> Cette réglementation s’applique à toutes les nationalités, aucun visa ne pourra être obtenu à l’arrivée en Egypte.
> New regulations on visas
> 
> A date from the 15 may 2015, please note that any person wishing to Go in egypt will have to get his visa before departure.
> 
> 
> 
> This regulation applies to all nationalities, no visas can be obtained at the arrival In egypt.



Hopefully you will be able to do it online,also it will put a stop to tourists being ripped off well and truly at the airport.


----------



## canuck2010

Seems like a hassle, though perhaps to cut down on refugees entering the county?


----------



## solost1992

I've always got my visa at Cairo airport. It was a lot cheaper there than in Paris at the Egyptian Embassy.


----------



## Helen Ellis

UPDATED: Egypt to require pre-obtained visas for foreigners of any nationality - Politics - Egypt - Ahram Online


----------



## Helen Ellis

Reading various conversation it seems that the visa will cost 75 euros, considerably more than at present and a lot for a family of 4. This on top of the shorter visa extensions available now is making Egypt a far less attractive place to buy your holiday home in, especially if you intend to rent it out to cover maintenance costs for example.


----------



## solost1992

For the last several visits, I did not have to buy a visa since I am married to an Egyptian. Does anyone know how this will affect people like me? Will I have to now have a visa or can I still enter without one?


----------



## Phil-H

I know it's still early days yet, but has anyone any clearer indication what the cost might be, only the Egyptian embassy in the UK is still showing what I think is the old price.

Check the first link below for information on what is required and then check item #4 for a link to download the visa application form.

Consulate General of the Arab Republic of Egypt in UK - EgyptianConsulate.co.uk

Application form can be downloaded from the link below.
http://www.egyptianconsulate.co.uk/forms/visa.pdf

Fees at bottom of the page in this link.
Consulate General of the Arab Republic of Egypt in UK - EgyptianConsulate.co.uk

For UK citizens. (Tourist Visa's)
Single trip = £20 (I am assuming this is for just a one-off visit)

Multiple trip = £32 (which is what most people will want if returning within the 180 day period)

Obviously this information may well change, so we will have to wait and see.

And yes, hopefully they will introduce a e-visa application, but then it can only be tied and verified by a persons passport details and number without having to supply photographs.


----------



## MaidenScotland

Phil-H said:


> I know it's still early days yet, but has anyone any clearer indication what the cost might be, only the Egyptian embassy in the UK is still showing what I think is the old price.
> 
> Check the first link below for information on what is required and then check item #4 for a link to download the visa application form.
> 
> Consulate General of the Arab Republic of Egypt in UK - EgyptianConsulate.co.uk
> 
> Application form can be downloaded from the link below.
> http://www.egyptianconsulate.co.uk/forms/visa.pdf
> 
> Fees at bottom of the page in this link.
> Consulate General of the Arab Republic of Egypt in UK - EgyptianConsulate.co.uk
> 
> For UK citizens. (Tourist Visa's)
> Single trip = £20 (I am assuming this is for just a one-off visit)
> 
> Multiple trip = £32 (which is what most people will want if returning within the 180 day period)
> 
> Obviously this information may well change, so we will have to wait and see.
> 
> And yes, hopefully they will introduce a e-visa application, but then it can only be tied and verified by a persons passport details and number without having to supply photographs.


Please do not be rely on what is written even on embassy websites. 
Multiple trip visas are difficulties to get in Cairo. I have only in the past 2 weeks got one for a member of my staff..the visa told him when it was valid from, the next day. and he had to return in 42 days. 
Wait and see is the best solution.


----------



## keithandkerry

Trying to read around this there seems to be quite a lot of confusion and uncertainty about these changes. The original announcement said that people would have to attend the consulate or embassy *in person* rather than complete the application by post, as you can just now. I've also read that it's only targeted at the US, but also seems to include EU citizens too. Sharm is exempted, but not Hurghada and the Red Sea resorts. There's also an indication that the government tried to introduce this before but withdrew it shortly afterwards, and this might happen again. It will have some affect on tourism, I would think.

I'm just hoping they don't suddenly tighten up on work visas - I have a job in Egypt starting in August and really want to come!


----------



## Phil-H

I have a feeling whereas Sharm 'used to be' exempt, (providing you did not leave the resort) I am thinking that freebie may no longer exist, and don't forget even at the moment we are still only reading the information on the Egyptian Consulate home page with what 'used to be' regulations, so how much of that will also need changing to conform with a new visa for all and everywhere regulation.


----------



## hurghadapat

Phil-H said:


> I have a feeling whereas Sharm 'used to be' exempt, (providing you did not leave the resort) I am thinking that freebie may no longer exist, and don't forget even at the moment we are still only reading the information on the Egyptian Consulate home page with what 'used to be' regulations, so how much of that will also need changing to conform with a new visa for all and everywhere regulation.



Don't think they can change the no visa policy for Sharm as some agreement was signed but can't for the life of me remember what it was exactly.


----------



## Phil-H

hurghadapat said:


> Don't think they can change the no visa policy for Sharm as some agreement was signed but can't for the life of me remember what it was exactly.


Yes apparently they tried and started this new system back in 2011 but scrapped it after 3 days.

I just don't understand why they can't use a system similar to the one Turkey is now using with the new e-visa.


----------



## hurghadapat

Phil-H said:


> Yes apparently they tried and started this new system back in 2011 but scrapped it after 3 days.
> 
> I just don't understand why they can't use a system similar to the one Turkey is now using with the new e-visa.




Lol....because it's Egypt


----------



## Phil-H

I dare say and it has been said/mentioned before (not on this forum) if Turkey actually wants to restrict the flow of people or just use their e-visa system as a cash cow.

Although now we are well past the 'trial and error period and I believe most officers at passport control now have a mediocre knowledge, also now things have settled down and they seem to have stopped moving the goal post rules on how the Schengen visa should actually be used, it's not too bad, but most complaints are coming from holiday home owners who don't seem to be able to work out some simple maths of how long they can stay or how long they need to be out of the country before being eligible to return, then again most of their problems is also and simply because of being 'tight' and not wanting to fork out for either a extended visa or residents permit, although the RP does have stipulations in that which makes it a no go for most people.

But back to Egypt, contrary to what is said above with Egypt's new system and requirement, I can see that it is going to make life difficult for some people but also help to keep more track on who is coming into the country.

But I suppose like most things in life, we don't like change and just want to plod along the way we have done for a long time in a system which worked 'for us'


----------



## hurghadapat

Phil-H said:


> I dare say and it has been said/mentioned before (not on this forum) if Turkey actually wants to restrict the flow of people or just use their e-visa system as a cash cow.
> 
> Although now we are well past the 'trial and error period and I believe most officers at passport control now have a mediocre knowledge, also now things have settled down and they seem to have stopped moving the goal post rules on how the Schengen visa should actually be used, it's not too bad, but most complaints are coming from holiday home owners who don't seem to be able to work out some simple maths of how long they can stay or how long they need to be out of the country before being eligible to return, then again most of their problems is also and simply because of being 'tight' and not wanting to fork out for either a extended visa or residents permit, although the RP does have stipulations in that which makes it a no go for most people.
> 
> But back to Egypt, contrary to what is said above with Egypt's new system and requirement, I can see that it is going to make life difficult for some people but also help to keep more track on who is coming into the country.
> 
> But I suppose like most things in life, we don't like change and just want to plod along the way we have done for a long time in a system which worked 'for us'


I don't quite get why people are saying that it will stop tourists coming to Egypt.I have just recently returned from a trip to New York and to be able to enter the USA i had to fill in a lengthy on-line form for my ESTA (was able to bypass having to apply for a visa as i have a bio-metric passport) at Heathrow i had to have a photo taken of the iris in my eye,on arrival in the USA i had to have the photo taken again plus had my finger prints taken and had to fill in an embarkation form which had to handed in to the immigration people.I was lucky as was one of the first ones through but as you can imagine all this having to be done for every passenger a wait of 2+ hrs is not uncommon.....does this put people off going to the USA,i don't think so,so why should having to apply for a visa put tourists off.What does put people off is the constant hassle and being well and truly ripped off from the moment they set foot in the country.Have fixed prices in the shops and get rid of the all inclusive hotels and give everyone a bite of the cherry then maybe the sellers would not hassle them to death trying to grab what little bit of business there is.Also don't forget every tourist who has gone through all of this hassle goes home and immediately tells all friends and family what has happened....not exactly what you wish to hear if contemplating a holiday to Egypt
is it.


----------



## canuck2010

These days, leisure travel is all about convenience. Just recently, India finally made the long overdue change to issuing visa on arrival to boost their tourism numbers. Similarly, the vast majority of 'tourist' countries in Africa/Middle East grant visas on arrival to travelers from EU/N. America. 

Regarding USA, thankfully Canadians are exempt from ESTA.


----------



## Phil-H

As I said before the problem is we just don't like change, especially when things appear to be working, and at least working in a way that suits us.

As for harming tourism, yes I can see it making a small difference, especially with the likes of families on a budget, then having the extra visa fees lumped on top may be the deciding factor of Egypt or Spain.

As for AI holiday's, no please don't get rid of them, I've only recently discovered their benefits, although don't get me wrong, I do still eat and drink elsewhere and I never 'rush back' for meals etc just because it's AI, but it's nice to know when in your resort you don't have to be careful or start watching the pennies.

On normal holidays it works out that I spend far more on food and drink than the price difference of AI holidays.

Although I don't like the silly looking wrist bands and usually make sure mine is not put on to tight so I can take it off when out and about if and when I want to, although they do have another useful purpose, which is getting less hassle from bars or restaurants when they see a AI wrist band, in fact I've surprised a few by walking into their restaurant to eat even though there is nothing wrong with the food at the hotel (usually)

But back to harming tourism, I'm away for a week in May so wanted to book something for maybe a month after I get back, now the problem is, no way am I sending off my passport at this late stage on the chance of not getting it back in May, so will have to wait until end of May before I can consider anything in Egypt, by which time all the prices will have shot up and I'm still left with the delema of obtaining a visa, so the chances are, the Egypt trip will have to be put on hold until late in the year when I would have liked to have visited again anyway, so yes one lost tourist from me.


----------



## jemiljan

canuck2010 said:


> These days, leisure travel is all about convenience. Just recently, India finally made the long overdue change to issuing visa on arrival to boost their tourism numbers. Similarly, the vast majority of 'tourist' countries in Africa/Middle East grant visas on arrival to travelers from EU/N. America. Regarding USA, thankfully Canadians are exempt from ESTA.


Actually, the new visa rules in India only apply to specific countries, such as the UK, but not the US. Most other countries still have to apply in advance. At least they allow me to apply at the embassy here in Cairo without returning to the US. Egypt is making this all the more difficult by insisting that you can only apply from your country of residence.


----------



## jemiljan

I was just informed that the Foreign Ministry has now decided to postpone the implementation of the new rules after reviewing the myriad issues and complaints by the Egyptian tourism industry: http://m.youm7.com/story/2015/4/2/ا...ر-إلغاء-منح-التأشيرة-الفردية-للأجانب-/2126374


----------



## aykalam

jemiljan said:


> I was just informed that the Foreign Ministry has now decided to postpone the implementation of the new rules after reviewing the myriad issues and complaints by the Egyptian tourism industry: أخبار عاجلة | اليوم السابع


Yes, it seems they will wait until e-visa system is in place. No date given: 

Egypt retracts decision to ban visas upon arrival | Cairo Post


----------



## jemiljan

aykalam said:


> Yes, it seems they will wait until e-visa system is in place. No date given:
> 
> Egypt retracts decision to ban visas upon arrival | Cairo Post


Yes, and for the purpose of corroboration, the original announcement is posted here on the Ministry's website. Unfortunately these days, I can't really trust much in the way of news unless it is "straight from the horse's mouth"!


----------



## canuck2010

Not surprising, but good anyway.


----------



## Phil-H

Glad to see that common sense has prevailed.

At least now when searching if anything catches my fancy I can book it without the worry of being without my passport.

The other thing I found really strange was having to complete the details of the future visit on the visa application form.

I did contact the Egyptian consulate and ask if I could get a visa in advance of booking anything and was told it was not possible, although the person I spoke to was very sympathetic to my plight did indicate there was something else that may be happening, which as we now know is the cancellation of the new system.


----------

